# How heavy do you think this boulder is?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I have this landscaping boulder in the corner of my lot and I want to move it to a garden bed, or preferably give it away to someone else. It cooks the grass around it, it's a pain to mow around, water and leaves collect at the top, and it always looks dirty.

I have an ad up on Craigslist and Nextdoor to see if anyone wants to come pick it up for free, but in the event it's still here this weekend when I need to be ready for my overseeding, I'm planning on renting some equipment to move it to an adjacent flower bed.

The problem is I'm not sure how heavy it is so I'm not sure which equipment I need to rent. I can rent a hardscape grappler and a Bobcat MT55.

The lift capacity on the MT55 is 500 lbs. The next step up is a Bobcat T595/T590 which have lift capacities of 2200 and 1900 lbs, respectively. Cost is negligible, about $55 more per day. I am hesitant on renting this one just because it seems like overkill, has the potential to tear up my lawn more, and I've never operated a trackloader/skidloader so there's some risk that I'm going to drive into the house or back up into the utility box behind the boulder.

So does anyone have any guess on how much this weighs? Any other ideas? The boulder measures approximately 33" W x 38" D x 13" H at its highest points.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd say 1000 to 1200 pounds.

You could move it the old fashioned way with a lever and fulcrum for next to nothing.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

That is heavy.

I got a few bites on Craigslist of people who want to come pick it up. Not sure how that's going to work out. I'd rather get rid of it entirely instead of having it take up space in a flowerbed.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

have someone with a trailer that has a ramp back up to it and use a winch to pull it in while you pry on it with a piece of metal pipe.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a bolder in my flower bed that measures 26" W x 31"D x 21" H and weighs 1000lbs. We weighed it before putting it in the bed of my truck so i hope this helps you.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Could you break it into pieces? If you rent a rotary hammer or breaker from hd, break it in 5 or so pieces, you could haul with a hand tuck. Never tried to break boulders with my SDS hammer, but it destroys concrete pretty quickly.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I never found out how heavy the boulder was, but I did get it removed. About 1/3 of it was actually below the surface. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=226&start=140#p210449

I probably saved about $500 in rental fees and 4 hours worth of work (including driving and set-up) but this guy that responded to my Craigslist ad did it for free and was in-and-out in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

kds said:


> I probably saved about $500 in rental fees and 4 hours worth of work (including driving and set-up) but this guy that responded to my Craigslist ad did it for free and was in-and-out in about 5 minutes.


Whaa...???


----------

